# row club in Hong Kong



## Nicolealex (Jul 28, 2010)

Can anybody tell me if it is possible to row, as in on a proper team/group/club, here in Hong Kong? I rowed a bit back in University and thought it might motivate me back into shape. (Nothing too competitive) Thanks!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Im in Hong Kong and i would love to join a row team or row for exercise. where can i get info on this? JW


----------



## JRM (Jul 29, 2010)

I think the Royal HK yacht club had a rowing facility attached?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

OOO Royal will mean more Money?


----------



## Nicolealex (Jul 28, 2010)

Any other suggestions? I think Royal will be pretty expensive - any guess on how much?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Nicolealex said:


> Any other suggestions? I think Royal will be pretty expensive - any guess on how much?


I think there is one out in Sha Tin.... I remember seeing coxed fours on the river there but that is all I can tell you.... try asking the tourist information people


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Row club at Sha Tin*

Ok kool i will look into that one. JW


----------



## Nicolealex (Jul 28, 2010)

JW found out anything interesting? I'll look into it later, been so busy with work. I need zzzzz....


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hehe yeah me too bro. Ive been working long hrs then playing basketball. Im in need or other sports to reast my knees. i will try to find more info this week. JW


----------

